# 471 solo back pack blower help



## skooter (May 2, 2014)

I have a 471 solo that will only spark intermitly I have replaced the coil and flywheel with new parts and new spark plug. I have unhooked the switch checked the switch checked the wires for continuty the wires had continuniy also regaped flywheel with business card. any more ideas to check would be great to get this thing running. thank you skooter


----------



## CR888 (May 3, 2014)

Hope you get her going...those Solo's leave the big two brands for dead. lts the little differences like a curve in the end of tube that l like. l have a 455 (36cc) model and have never used a full tank of fuel at once. The big ones like yours have higher CFM ratings than any other blower on the market and measure from the hose end unlike Stihl/Husk that spec theirs without the hose. Good luck, they are quite simple really.


----------



## Thommo (May 3, 2014)

Check the insulation on the wire going to the switch. It could be rubbed through somewhere so it is shorting out.


----------



## skooter (May 4, 2014)

thanks for the help 
I found that the ground wire was broke.
thanks again.


----------

